# If you clould only choose ONE



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

If you could only choose ONE fly for freshwater, and ONE fly for saltwaterwhat would they be?


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

The answer to this one will probably be a resounding CLOUSER from most guys, and that would probably be for both fresh and salt water. Would be hard to argue with the clouser. But as for me I would choose a topwater as my first choice for both, not because of its productivity but simply because they are so damn much fun to fish. And my favorite topwaters would be either a Rose-Lipped Popper or a Beerbelly fly, neither of which you are likely to have heard of. Of course after last week I may change my mind and go for my Spoon Rat, for an explanation see my post about fishing with the Belgians.


----------

